# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Korean Hot Dog

## Xtrema

FYI, if anyone want a free Korean Hot Dog and if you are around 17th Ave SW.



Today only for Grand Opening.

----------


## holden

Are you saying you will buy the drink and give us the free hot dog?

----------


## SJW

> Are you saying you will buy the drink and give us the free hot dog?



I got the hot dog if you have the bun - ToiletX probably.

----------

